
Utah Legalizes Sex Outside Marriage After Governor Rolls Back 'Fornication' Law - ga-vu
https://time.com/5561152/utah-governor-gary-herbert-fornication-bill/
======
diegoperini
Is this legacy code (law) getting removed or some kind of sex work
decriminalization?

